# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  need help with frame

## opti-refractonator

Can someone help me to find a frame.  The frame that i am looking for is a rayban 8603 frame.  I have called lux but it is an exclusive to lenscrafters only.  I really really need this frame.  If someone can "get" the frame, i do not care or worry about warranty.  I can pay for shipping and whatever costs are associated with getting this frame.

thank you,

----------


## k12311997

Why not walk into lenscrafters buy the frame and pass the costs along to the patient?

----------

